# Dr. Schulze Intestinal Formula 2



## D :( (Aug 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried to use this to manage diarrhea? I take Immodium on a pretty regular basis to prevent accidents, and was wondering if anyone has had any luck with this? Unlike the intestinal formula 1, this stuff actually slows the bowels and solidifies it, which is really what I need. I've only used it twice, and once it worked and the other other time I had diarrhea, but the second time I didn't take near as much as I did the first time, which may have been the reason why it failed then.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

this is what i did to fix my IBS-Dhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=112669i used to take Immodium alot too in the past before my IBS-D was fixedand i don't know what Dr. schulze intestinal formula is


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

yes, i've used it...........it worked when i took a ton of it..........too many pills & when i stopped it, the D came back..........it also was expensive...........just cause it absorbs liquid, doesn't mean anything is cured..........that liquid is full of nutrients & r suppose to b absorbed by our bodies.............i suggest u find out why ur intestines r not letting the liquid out, too spastic & not working right.............cause if u get rid of that liquid for long enough, u r courting malnutrition.........been there, done that.............


----------

